# Aurora IL



## Braunusvald (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi, back for gaming after a ten year retreat.   
 I'm looking for a group in the western suburbs, and need to learn 3.5 rules.
I've DM'd in the past for the forgotten realm setting, and prefer a strong meshing of role playing and hack & slash. Any groups out there needing new players???


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2004)

I have some spots available for a new campaign game beginning on the 21st and running every two weeks.  More details here, please - 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=79754


----------



## Halma (Mar 14, 2004)

*Living in the Aurora area too...*



			
				Braunusvald said:
			
		

> Hi, back for gaming after a ten year retreat.
> I'm looking for a group in the western suburbs, and need to learn 3.5 rules.
> I've DM'd in the past for the forgotten realm setting, and prefer a strong meshing of role playing and hack & slash. Any groups out there needing new players???





Hey Braunusvald,

I also live in the Aurora area, and I am in a group that plays in an every other sunday game.  Drop me a line at my email address if you are interested.

aarondkahler@eaton.com


Halma


----------

